# smbclient works, smbmount doesn't

## Promit

I am setting up Gentoo on a PPC box at school. I can use smbclient to access the server just fine. However, smbmount doesn't work. It gives me these access denied errors--I can't tell you the exact errors unfortunately, since I'm at home, not school. But basically it says Access Denied. I'm giving smbmount the *exact* same info as smbclient, but smbmount won't work.

Things I absolutely can't do:

Change anything on the server

Log on to the server as guest

Somehow log on without username/password

Check if the Linux box is visible from the server

Things I know:

smbfs support is NOT in the kernel

samba is emerged and works at least to some degree, since I can use smbclient.

Anybody know what the problem might be?

----------

## digital

More details please. What is the syntax you're using for smbmount, what is error, verbatim.

----------

## Promit

# smbclient //CHSSERVER/2004 -Uroyp

If i issue that, it works just fine.

If I use:

# smbmount //CHSSERVER/2004 username=royp

It will ask for a password, but when I give it the (correct) password, same way as with smbclient, it gives an access denied. Can't give you the exact error, since I don't have a Linux box around, but it looks something like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 6332: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
> 
> SMB connection failed
> ...

 

I found that from another post here, but it didn't help me. But basically that's the error I get.

----------

## compuboy86

Two things, first- put smbfs support into the kernel.  Essentially (as I understand it) smbmount is _only_ calling mount with extra parameters for your convience.  Without support in the kernel, mount doesn't know what to do.

Second, make sure you have used smbpasswd -a username and smbpasswd -e username to create all the correct users.  Also remember to include a nobody if you want unrestricted access.

----------

## Promit

No no no, I'm running a client, not a server. Smbpasswd doesn't do anything for me, and neither does nobody.

----------

## Janne Pikkarainen

From the smbmount man page:

smbmount  mounts  a  Linux  SMB filesystem. It is usually invoked as mount.smbfs by the mount( :Cool:  command when using the "-t smbfs" option. This command only works in Linux, and the kernel must support the smbfs filesystem.

So there's your problem. You'll have to throw smbfs support to kernel in one way or other to get smbmount working.

----------

## Promit

Except that I added SMBFS support, and it still doesn't work.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Promit

...anybody?

----------

## compuboy86

36 seconds of searching.....keywords: samba and fstab

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=117563&highlight=samba+fstab

----------

## nextgen

I am in the same situation. Let me emphasize though that one my service point contains the $ character as follows. I'm using samba 3.0.2a-r2.

Here are some outputs.

```
smbclient //machine/share$ -U nextgen -W 06GROUP

Password:

Domain=[GROUP] OS=[Windows Server 2003 3790] Server=[Windows Server 2003 5.2]
```

probes for password and then successfully logs in. Note that the domain reported after logon is GROUP instead of 06GROUP. However I *must* give the -W 06GROUP option in order to succesfully login.

Now when I try to mount, I get:

```
smbmount //machine/share$ /mnt/samba -o username=nextgen,workgroup=06GROUP

Password:

4911: session setup failed: ERRSRV - 2240

SMB connection failed
```

fails when I give the password.

Like the first post of this thread said: I *cannot* change anything on the Windows server. This is a work computer and I must comply to their Windows policies.

Smbfs and cifs support was included as module. I did

```
modprobe smbfs

modprobe cifs
```

with no error.

I'm currently recompiling the kernel to include them, but *not* as a module. Will update later. Meanwhile, I'd be very grateful for any inputs. Let me add I'm a newbie.

Cheers.

----------

## nextgen

Recompiled the kernel with smbfs and cifs support included, but *not* as modules. Result is the same: smbclient succeeds while smbmount fails. Please help!

----------

## SuperSheep

Try your mounting command again, but this time use smbmount -o debug=4, and see what output it gives.  If you need more logging, change the value of the debug argument.

----------

## nobspangle

server 2003 requires smb signing, I'm not sure if the smbfs support in the kernel will support that.

You may want to try mounting with

```
mount -t cifs -o username=username,workgroup=workgroup //server/share/ /mount/point
```

If you no longer wan't to type the workgroup in when you are using smbclient you need to join the samba server to the domain.

----------

## nextgen

I am currently not running a samba server. So all relevant info has to be included in my mount command. However, my current smb.conf is:

```
bash-2.05b# cat /etc/samba/smb.conf

workgroup=GROUP

unix extensions = no
```

Following your advice, I've tried a couple commands, without success (see below - with minor edits for confidentiality and security reasons). I've also included the debug output of my smbclient command. I need to set this up to dump backups of other machines into the mount point. I must find a solution. Thanks in advance for any help.

```
bash-2.05b# smbmount //server/share$ /mnt/samba -o username=username,workgroup=06GROUP,debug=10

mount.smbfs started (version 3.0.2a)

added interface ip=10.52.136.57 bcast=10.52.139.255 nmask=255.255.252.0

internal_resolve_name: looking up server#20

Opening cache file at /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

Returning valid cache entry: key = NBT/SERVER#20, value = 10.52.45.101:0, timeout = Wed Jun 23 09:53:40 2004

name server#20 found.

Connecting to 10.52.45.101 at port 445

socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 0

socket option SO_BROADCAST = 0

socket option TCP_NODELAY = 1

socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

socket option SO_SNDBUF = 16384

socket option SO_RCVBUF = 87380

socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

21333: session request ok

write_socket(4,183)

write_socket(4,183) wrote 183

got smb length of 115

size=115

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=49153

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21333

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=12803 (0x3203)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   65 (0x41)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  499 (0x1F3)

smb_vwv[11]=25088 (0x6200)

smb_vwv[12]=18963 (0x4A13)

smb_vwv[13]=10352 (0x2870)

smb_vwv[14]=50265 (0xC459)

smb_vwv[15]=61441 (0xF001)

smb_vwv[16]= 2048 (0x800)

smb_bcc=46

[000] 0F A0 85 08 F2 D9 59 C3  43 00 48 00 55 00 4D 00  ......Y. [...snip...]

[010] 00 00 43 00 48 00 30 00  36 00 43 00 48 00 55 00  ..[...snip...]..[...snip...]

[020] 4D 00 30 00 30 00 31 00  30 00 31 00 00 00        M.0.0.1. 0.1...

size=115

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=49153

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21333

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=12803 (0x3203)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   65 (0x41)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  499 (0x1F3)

smb_vwv[11]=25088 (0x6200)

smb_vwv[12]=18963 (0x4A13)

smb_vwv[13]=10352 (0x2870)

smb_vwv[14]=50265 (0xC459)

smb_vwv[15]=61441 (0xF001)

smb_vwv[16]= 2048 (0x800)

smb_bcc=46

[000] 0F A0 85 08 F2 D9 59 C3  43 00 48 00 55 00 4D 00  ......Y. [...snip...]

[010] 00 00 43 00 48 00 30 00  36 00 43 00 48 00 55 00  ..[...snip...]

[020] 4D 00 30 00 30 00 31 00  30 00 31 00 00 00        M.0.0.1. 0.1...

Serverzone is 0

Password:

write_socket(4,139)

write_socket(4,139) wrote 139

got smb length of 35

size=35

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=2

smb_reh=0

smb_err=2240

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=1

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21333

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=2

smt_wct=0

smb_bcc=0

21333: session setup failed: ERRSRV - 2240

SMB connection failed
```

Unfortunately, mount.cifs does not accept a debug argument. Please correct me if I am wrong.

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t cifs //server/share$ /mnt/samba -o username=username,workgroup=06GROUP

Password:

mount error 13 = Permission denied

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
```

With the hope to provide some hints on a solution, here is the debug mode of the smbclient command which works.

```
bash-2.05b# smbclient //server/share$ -U username -W 06GROUP -d 10

INFO: Current debug levels:

  all: True/10

  tdb: False/0

  printdrivers: False/0

  lanman: False/0

  smb: False/0

  rpc_parse: False/0

  rpc_srv: False/0

  rpc_cli: False/0

  passdb: False/0

  sam: False/0

  auth: False/0

  winbind: False/0

  vfs: False/0

  idmap: False/0

  quota: False/0

lp_load: refreshing parameters

Initialising global parameters

params.c:pm_process() - Processing configuration file "/etc/samba/smb.conf"

doing parameter workgroup = GROUP

doing parameter unix extensions = no

pm_process() returned Yes

lp_servicenumber: couldn't find homes

set_server_role: role = ROLE_STANDALONE

Attempting to register new charset UCS-2LE

Registered charset UCS-2LE

Attempting to register new charset UTF8

Registered charset UTF8

Attempting to register new charset ASCII

Registered charset ASCII

Attempting to register new charset 646

Registered charset 646

Attempting to register new charset ISO-8859-1

Registered charset ISO-8859-1

Attempting to register new charset UCS2-HEX

Registered charset UCS2-HEX

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

Substituting charset 'ANSI_X3.4-1968' for LOCALE

added interface ip=10.52.136.57 bcast=10.52.139.255 nmask=255.255.252.0

Netbios name list:-

my_netbios_names[0]="GROUP061"

Client started (version 3.0.2a).

internal_resolve_name: looking up server#20

Opening cache file at /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb

Returning valid cache entry: key = NBT/SERVER#20, value = 10.52.45.101:0, timeout = Wed Jun 23 10:17:11 2004

name Server#20 found.

Connecting to 10.52.45.101 at port 445

socket option SO_KEEPALIVE = 0

socket option SO_REUSEADDR = 0

socket option SO_BROADCAST = 0

socket option TCP_NODELAY = 1

socket option IPTOS_LOWDELAY = 0

socket option IPTOS_THROUGHPUT = 0

socket option SO_SNDBUF = 16384

socket option SO_RCVBUF = 87380

socket option SO_SNDLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_RCVLOWAT = 1

socket option SO_SNDTIMEO = 0

socket option SO_RCVTIMEO = 0

 session request ok

write_socket(4,183)

write_socket(4,183) wrote 183

got smb length of 187

size=187

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=12803 (0x3203)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   65 (0x41)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  499 (0x1F3)

smb_vwv[11]=50304 (0xC480)

smb_vwv[12]=59947 (0xEA2B)

smb_vwv[13]=11140 (0x2B84)

smb_vwv[14]=50265 (0xC459)

smb_vwv[15]=61441 (0xF001)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=118

[000] B4 C3 0D B3 1E 1B A5 4F  9D 39 1F 45 2D 81 7C 3C  .......O .9.E-.|<

[010] 60 64 06 06 2B 06 01 05  05 02 A0 5A 30 58 A0 30  `d..+... ...Z0X.0

[020] 30 2E 06 09 2A 86 48 82  F7 12 01 02 02 06 09 2A  0...*.H. .......*

[030] 86 48 86 F7 12 01 02 02  06 0A 2A 86 48 86 F7 12  .H...... ..*.H...

[040] 01 02 02 03 06 0A 2B 06  01 04 01 82 37 02 02 0A  ......+. ....7...

[050] A3 24 30 22 A0 20 1B 1E  63 68 30 36 63 68 75 6D  .$0". .. [...snip...]

[060] 30 30 31 30 31 24 40 43  48 55 4D 2E 52 54 53 53  00101$@[...snip...]

[070] 2E 51 43 2E 43 41                            [...snip...]

size=187

smb_com=0x72

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=0

smb_mid=1

smt_wct=17

smb_vwv[ 0]=    8 (0x8)

smb_vwv[ 1]=12803 (0x3203)

smb_vwv[ 2]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 3]= 1024 (0x400)

smb_vwv[ 4]=   65 (0x41)

smb_vwv[ 5]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 6]=  256 (0x100)

smb_vwv[ 7]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 8]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 9]=64768 (0xFD00)

smb_vwv[10]=  499 (0x1F3)

smb_vwv[11]=50304 (0xC480)

smb_vwv[12]=59947 (0xEA2B)

smb_vwv[13]=11140 (0x2B84)

smb_vwv[14]=50265 (0xC459)

smb_vwv[15]=61441 (0xF001)

smb_vwv[16]=    0 (0x0)

smb_bcc=118

[000] B4 C3 0D B3 1E 1B A5 4F  9D 39 1F 45 2D 81 7C 3C  .......O .9.E-.|<

[010] 60 64 06 06 2B 06 01 05  05 02 A0 5A 30 58 A0 30  `d..+... ...Z0X.0

[020] 30 2E 06 09 2A 86 48 82  F7 12 01 02 02 06 09 2A  0...*.H. .......*

[030] 86 48 86 F7 12 01 02 02  06 0A 2A 86 48 86 F7 12  .H...... ..*.H...

[040] 01 02 02 03 06 0A 2B 06  01 04 01 82 37 02 02 0A  ......+. ....7...

[050] A3 24 30 22 A0 20 1B 1E  63 68 30 36 63 68 75 6D  .$0". .. [...snip...]

[060] 30 30 31 30 31 24 40 43  48 55 4D 2E 52 54 53 53  00101$@[...snip...]

[070] 2E 51 43 2E 43 41                               [...snip...]

Serverzone is 0

Password:

Doing spnego session setup (blob length=118)

got OID=1 2 840 48018 1 2 2

got OID=1 2 840 113554 1 2 2

got OID=1 2 840 113554 1 2 2 3

got OID=1 3 6 1 4 1 311 2 2 10

got principal=server@[...snip (domain name)...]

write_socket(4,166)

write_socket(4,166) wrote 166

got smb length of 414

size=414

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=22

smb_reh=0

smb_err=49152

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=2051

smb_mid=2

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  414 (0x19E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=  273 (0x111)

smb_bcc=371

[000] A1 82 01 0D 30 82 01 09  A0 03 0A 01 01 A1 0C 06  ....0... ........

[010] 0A 2B 06 01 04 01 82 37  02 02 0A A2 81 F3 04 81  .+.....7 ........

[020] F0 4E 54 4C 4D 53 53 50  00 02 00 00 00 08 00 08  .NTLMSSP ........

[030] 00 38 00 00 00 15 02 89  62 C3 3B 04 EC DF AB 05  .8...... b.;.....

[040] 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 B0 00 B0 00 40 00 00  ........ .....@..

[050] 00 05 02 CE 0E 00 00 00  0F 43 00 48 00 55 00 4D  ........ .[snip]

[060] 00 02 00 08 00 43 00 48  00 55 00 4D 00 01 00 1A  .....[snip]....

[070] 00 43 00 48 00 30 00 36  00 43 00 48 00 55 00 4D  .[snip]

[080] 00 30 00 30 00 31 00 30  00 31 00 04 00 1E 00 63  .0.0.1.0 .1.....[snip]

[090] 00 68 00 75 00 6D 00 2E  00 72 00 74 00 73 00 73  [snip]

[0A0] 00 2E 00 71 00 63 00 2E  00 63 00 61 00 03 00 3A  .[snip].:

[0B0] 00 63 00 68 00 30 00 36  00 63 00 68 00 75 00 6D  .[snip]

[0C0] 00 30 00 30 00 31 00 30  00 31 00 2E 00 63 00 68  .0.0.1.0 .1...[snip]

[0D0] 00 75 00 6D 00 2E 00 72  00 74 00 73 00 73 00 2E  [snip]..

[0E0] 00 71 00 63 00 2E 00 63  00 61 00 05 00 1E 00 63  [snip]

[0F0] 00 68 00 75 00 6D 00 2E  00 72 00 74 00 73 00 73  [snip]

[100] 00 2E 00 71 00 63 00 2E  00 63 00 61 00 00 00 00  [snip]...

[110] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[120] 00 53 00 65 00 72 00 76  00 65 00 72 00 20 00 32  .S.e.r.v .e.r. .2

[130] 00 30 00 30 00 33 00 20  00 33 00 37 00 39 00 30  .0.0.3.  .3.7.9.0

[140] 00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E  00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73  ...W.i.n .d.o.w.s

[150] 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 72  00 76 00 65 00 72 00 20  . .S.e.r .v.e.r.

[160] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 33  00 20 00 35 00 2E 00 32  .2.0.0.3 . .5...2

[170] 00 00 00                                          ...

size=414

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=22

smb_reh=0

smb_err=49152

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=2051

smb_mid=2

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  414 (0x19E)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=  273 (0x111)

smb_bcc=371

[000] A1 82 01 0D 30 82 01 09  A0 03 0A 01 01 A1 0C 06  ....0... ........

[010] 0A 2B 06 01 04 01 82 37  02 02 0A A2 81 F3 04 81  .+.....7 ........

[020] F0 4E 54 4C 4D 53 53 50  00 02 00 00 00 08 00 08  .NTLMSSP ........

[030] 00 38 00 00 00 15 02 89  62 C3 3B 04 EC DF AB 05  .8...... b.;.....

[040] 96 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 B0 00 B0 00 40 00 00  ........ .....@..

[050] 00 05 02 CE 0E 00 00 00  0F 43 00 48 00 55 00 4D  ........ .[snip]

[060] 00 02 00 08 00 43 00 48  00 55 00 4D 00 01 00 1A  .....[snip]....

[070] 00 43 00 48 00 30 00 36  00 43 00 48 00 55 00 4D  .[snip]

[080] 00 30 00 30 00 31 00 30  00 31 00 04 00 1E 00 63  .0.0.1.0 .1.....[snip]

[090] 00 68 00 75 00 6D 00 2E  00 72 00 74 00 73 00 73  [snip]

[0A0] 00 2E 00 71 00 63 00 2E  00 63 00 61 00 03 00 3A  ...[snip]...:

[0B0] 00 63 00 68 00 30 00 36  00 63 00 68 00 75 00 6D  .[snip]

[0C0] 00 30 00 30 00 31 00 30  00 31 00 2E 00 63 00 68  .0.0.1.0 .1...[snip]

[0D0] 00 75 00 6D 00 2E 00 72  00 74 00 73 00 73 00 2E  .[snip]

[0E0] 00 71 00 63 00 2E 00 63  00 61 00 05 00 1E 00 63  .[snip]

[0F0] 00 68 00 75 00 6D 00 2E  00 72 00 74 00 73 00 73  .[snip]

[100] 00 2E 00 71 00 63 00 2E  00 63 00 61 00 00 00 00  ...[snip]

[110] 00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  .W.i.n.d .o.w.s.

[120] 00 53 00 65 00 72 00 76  00 65 00 72 00 20 00 32  .S.e.r.v .e.r. .2

[130] 00 30 00 30 00 33 00 20  00 33 00 37 00 39 00 30  .0.0.3.  .3.7.9.0

[140] 00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E  00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73  ...W.i.n .d.o.w.s

[150] 00 20 00 53 00 65 00 72  00 76 00 65 00 72 00 20  . .S.e.r .v.e.r.

[160] 00 32 00 30 00 30 00 33  00 20 00 35 00 2E 00 32  .2.0.0.3 . .5...2

[170] 00 00 00                                          ...

Got challenge flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x62890215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_CHAL_TARGET_INFO

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

NTLMSSP: Set final flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

NTLMSSP challenge set by NTLM2

challenge is:

[000] F0 9C 26 7E 9A B2 35 5F                           ..&~..5_

NTLMSSP Sign/Seal - Initialising with flags:

Got NTLMSSP neg_flags=0x60080215

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_UNICODE

  NTLMSSP_REQUEST_TARGET

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_SIGN

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_NTLM2

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_128

  NTLMSSP_NEGOTIATE_KEY_EXCH

write_socket(4,268)

write_socket(4,268) wrote 268

got smb length of 150

size=150

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=2051

smb_mid=3

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  150 (0x96)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    9 (0x9)

smb_bcc=107

[000] A1 07 30 05 A0 03 0A 01  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ..0..... .W.i.n.d

[010] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 53 00 65 00 72 00 76  .o.w.s.  .S.e.r.v

[020] 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 32  00 30 00 30 00 33 00 20  .e.r. .2 .0.0.3.

[030] 00 33 00 37 00 39 00 30  00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E  .3.7.9.0 ...W.i.n

[040] 00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73  00 20 00 53 00 65 00 72  .d.o.w.s . .S.e.r

[050] 00 76 00 65 00 72 00 20  00 32 00 30 00 30 00 33  .v.e.r.  .2.0.0.3

[060] 00 20 00 35 00 2E 00 32  00 00 00                 . .5...2 ...

size=150

smb_com=0x73

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=0

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=2051

smb_mid=3

smt_wct=4

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=  150 (0x96)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    0 (0x0)

smb_vwv[ 3]=    9 (0x9)

smb_bcc=107

[000] A1 07 30 05 A0 03 0A 01  00 57 00 69 00 6E 00 64  ..0..... .W.i.n.d

[010] 00 6F 00 77 00 73 00 20  00 53 00 65 00 72 00 76  .o.w.s.  .S.e.r.v

[020] 00 65 00 72 00 20 00 32  00 30 00 30 00 33 00 20  .e.r. .2 .0.0.3.

[030] 00 33 00 37 00 39 00 30  00 00 00 57 00 69 00 6E  .3.7.9.0 ...W.i.n

[040] 00 64 00 6F 00 77 00 73  00 20 00 53 00 65 00 72  .d.o.w.s . .S.e.r

[050] 00 76 00 65 00 72 00 20  00 32 00 30 00 30 00 33  .v.e.r.  .2.0.0.3

[060] 00 20 00 35 00 2E 00 32  00 00 00                 . .5...2 ...

Domain=[GROUP] OS=[Windows Server 2003 3790] Server=[Windows Server 2003 5.2]

 session setup ok

write_socket(4,104)

write_socket(4,104) wrote 104

got smb length of 54

size=54

smb_com=0x75

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2051

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=2051

smb_mid=4

smt_wct=3

smb_vwv[ 0]=  255 (0xFF)

smb_vwv[ 1]=   54 (0x36)

smb_vwv[ 2]=    1 (0x1)

smb_bcc=13

[000] 41 3A 00 4E 00 54 00 46  00 53 00 00 00           A:.N.T.F .S...

 tconx ok

smb: \> write_socket(4,44)

write_socket(4,44) wrote 44

got smb length of 35

size=35

smb_com=0x10

smb_rcls=0

smb_reh=0

smb_err=0

smb_flg=136

smb_flg2=51201

smb_tid=2051

smb_pid=21633

smb_uid=2051

smb_mid=5

smt_wct=0

smb_bcc=0
```

[/i]

----------

## muppski

I got the same prob

The share im trying to access is a Windows 2000 server

Anyways I tried multiply users on the computer (didnt work)

then i typed ANYTHING on both username= and on password

and got the same Error  :Very Happy: 

----------

## muppski

I found a way to mount ... but im not THAT happy about it

run xfsamba , write the computers name in the field

login , select your share then go to Tools

Then mount remote share

it will end up like this /tmp/xfsamba/<whatver you want>

I would like to have it somewhere.else then that =/

Ohwell Iĺl be doing this until someone could figure out whats wrong?!?!!?

----------

## nextgen

Doesn't work for me.  :Sad: 

In the "location" field I enter the machine name and type enter. Then I supply my username with the form workgroup/username. I type the password. Then I see all the shares available. I find the one I want to access and I click on it and I do see the files. So I'm thinking I'm close! But when I try to mount that share by clicking "Mount remote share" under "Tools", it fails. The diagnostic windows says:

```
7531: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)

SMB connection failed
```

Does it have something to do with the $ sign in the share name? I have a dual boot on my machine and WindowsXP can mount that share without any problem.

Please let me know if you figure out what's wrong here.

----------

## RAPUL

Same happened to me today at work. But is hadn't time to check why...

I was able to mount shares but i couldn't mount directly subfolders of shares. Example:

I could mount

```

//server/share/

```

but i could't mount

```

//server/share/anyfolder

```

Anyway this worked:

```

smbclient //server/share/folder ...

```

why? 

Tomorrow i will check again at work why... Maybe a kernel issue? samba issue?

Well my samba configuration has not changed since samba-2.xxxx so it shouldn't be a missconfiguration. Or do i have to change anything in the configuration for samba-3?

----------

## nobspangle

 *nextgen wrote:*   

> Doesn't work for me. 

 

I don't know if you didn't read my post or if you're just ignoring me.

Windows 2k3 servers require smb connections to be signed. The smbfs support in the linux kernel is not capable of this and therefore won't work. The version 3 smbclient does support smb signing and therefore will work.

----------

## nextgen

Dear nobspangle:

I did read your post and if you go back you'll see that my next reply to your post even showed the output of your much appreciated suggestion.

Does cifs (which I've built in the kernel) support smb signing? If not, I guess I'm stuck using smbclient until smbfs or cifs support smb signing, unless some guru has another solution.

Cheers,

-nextgen

----------

## RAPUL

It didn't work for me and i was trying to connect to a w2k server.

----------

## Dont know anything

I also have this problem and I'm also trying to connect to an 2k server. I have usualy mounted this before with mount -t smbfs -o username=username //server /mnt/servername

Now this does not work anymore.

I get the same "acces denied", that others are talking about.

----------

## Dont know anything

Update. it works fine with the  net-fs/samba-3.0.2a-r2 ebuild.

So something must be broken in the new ones.

----------

## nobspangle

mount -t smbfs should work without samba being installed as it is using the kernel to mount the share. The version of samba makes no difference since it is not used. I can mount shares on w2k and w2k3 servers fine using 3.0.2 3.0.4 and 3.0.5

----------

## RAPUL

 *nobspangle wrote:*   

> mount -t smbfs should work without samba being installed as it is using the kernel to mount the share. The version of samba makes no difference since it is not used. I can mount shares on w2k and w2k3 servers fine using 3.0.2 3.0.4 and 3.0.5

 

Sorry but i disagree with you.

Just reading the manual for man mount:

```

For most types all the mount program has to do is issue a simple mount(2) system call, and no  detailed  knowledge

              of  the  filesystem  type is required.  For a few types however (like nfs, smbfs, ncpfs) ad hoc code is necessary.

              The nfs ad hoc code is built in, but smbfs and ncpfs have a separate mount program. In order to make  it  possible

              to  treat all types in a uniform way, mount will execute the program /sbin/mount.TYPE (if that exists) when called

              with  type  TYPE.   Since  various  versions  of  the  smbmount  program  have  different   calling   conventions,

              /sbin/mount.smbfs may have to be a shell script that sets up the desired call.

```

And that file is owned by samba!

```

crujido [12:06:31] root # qpkg -I -v -f /sbin/mount.smbfs

net-fs/samba-3.0.5 *

```

----------

## nobspangle

I never new that, too many assumptions I stand corrected.

In any case I've had no problems mounting shares on W2k or W2k3 servers with any version of samba 3

----------

## RAPUL

I had the same problems as were explained here but they were solved upgrading samba.

Nowdays samba works perfectly for me.

----------

## Eric Draven

I had the same problem and with some checking i noticed that by deleting the user account with smbpasswd -x username and then recreating it with smbpasswd -a username the acount worked.

I looked into the smbpasswd file and noticed that there was an X inbetween some of the accounts. i did a test and used smbpasswd -e username to enable the account and found that this helped as the accounts disabled somehow with the upgrade.

----------

